# Bottom three reasons to live in Germany



## James3214

I'll wait till I name my three, but certainly interested in what others think first!


----------



## James3214

I guess you are all finding it difficult to come up with three?


----------



## Gavin123

Don't understand? Do you want the 3 worst things about living in Germany or the 3 best reasons to live there?


----------



## James3214

I am interested in the 3 worst things. We have another thread for the 3 best things. 
I would say mine are:
1) High & numerous tax rates. There is even a 'Church Tax' if you wish to pay it.
2) Lack of choice in most supermarkets,even large ones. Difficult to find fresh fish but you can get every part of a pig and the remainder in sausages.
3) Is difficult to say....I'll let you know!


----------



## Gavin123

1. rubbish tv
2. shops shut on sundays 
3. closely behind USA and UK for crime statistics


----------



## mac_mac74

Gavin123 said:


> 1. rubbish tv
> 2. shops shut on sundays
> 3. closely behind USA and UK for crime statistics


1. That's a problem for me, do u guys at least have decent bandwidth to stream movies.
2. As in all shops?
3. Cannot beat South Africa with 20000 murders a year, and that's the reported ones. So no prob for me.


----------



## James3214

mac_mac74 said:


> 1. That's a problem for me, do u guys at least have decent bandwidth to stream movies.
> 2. As in all shops?
> 3. Cannot beat South Africa with 20000 murders a year, and that's the reported ones. So no prob for me.


1) Agree about the TV but you can get bandwidth up to 50 mbits in most places (although 16 mbits is norm).
2) Some corner shops/night shops are open. Garages now tend to double up as supermarkets as well. Not normally a problem to get things on a Sunday. I prefer Sunday as a non shopping day. People tend to spend it with family/friends and as a keen cyclist there are a lot less cars on the road.
3) I was surprised about that crime statistic but according to the UN report it seems to be true. But fear of crime is pretty low. I've been here quite a few years now and like most Germans have never had a reason to fear being mugged, burgled or assaulted. Perhaps I live in the wrong place!


----------



## Kawasutra

- high taxes, pension plan levie with no benefit

- politicians that just talk and do nothing, or in the wrong way

- unstable weather, sun during the week and rain on the weekend

IMHO


----------



## Guest

1) Germans
2) Germans
3) Germans....LOL


----------



## James3214

Moving2France said:


> 1) Germans
> 2) Germans
> 3) Germans....LOL


I appreciate your post, but.....why?


----------



## peterpan123

1) high tax rate
2) "racist" behaviour against darker skinned people for entry in night clubs
3) price for good beef


----------



## RaisingExpats

1. 36 different ways to say "the"
2. Everything is closed on Sundays. (Good or bad, depending on the way you look at it)
3. Far away from home.


----------



## CarmichaelD

James3214 said:


> I am interested in the 3 worst things. We have another thread for the 3 best things.
> I would say mine are:
> 1) High & numerous tax rates. There is even a 'Church Tax' if you wish to pay it.
> 2) Lack of choice in most supermarkets,even large ones. Difficult to find fresh fish but you can get every part of a pig and the remainder in sausages.
> 3) Is difficult to say....I'll let you know!


1.) No bloody chilli. "Scharf" here means watered down processed rubbish. 

2.) Yeha, the shops closing on Sunday is not cool

3.) The weather for 7 months


----------



## sara qubeisi

James3214 said:


> I am interested in the 3 worst things. We have another thread for the 3 best things.
> I would say mine are:
> 1) High & numerous tax rates. There is even a 'Church Tax' if you wish to pay it.
> 2) Lack of choice in most supermarkets,even large ones. Difficult to find fresh fish but you can get every part of a pig and the remainder in sausages.
> 3) Is difficult to say....I'll let you know!


Thats so funny, I have noticed about fresh fish. I could hardly get a proper fresh sea food meal here in Germany 

My three worst things would be:

1- The non stop rains and the cloudy sky (it makes me sick and desperate)
2- Hard to find English description on the products in super markets. I find the content and description written in more than 9 languages even in Chinese but not in English 
3- Have to separate the garbage


----------

